# Massey 492 3pt wont lift heavy



## Northforty (Jan 26, 2020)

I have a Massey 492 that I have an 8' blower on, it stopped lifting today. The blower is heavy but I dont think beyond the three points capacity, 4k at the lift points. The blower might be 2k in weight but is probably 4-5' beyond the lift arms. It lifted it all winter last year and lifted while I pulled out of the garage today. I made a couple of passes and it wouldn't lift again. One side seemed lift slightly higher, maybe 3" off the ground. I removed the blower and the arms lifted all the way up, obviously no load. I've noticed recently though when I had a load on the 3pt with it lifted while idling the 3pt keeps correcting itself. I'm sure there was fluid leaking by a seal? Maybe the seal is blown out now? The loader seems to work properly. Experienced opinions appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum North! It sounds as though the rubber O rings on the piston are gone.


----------



## Torqwrench (Aug 26, 2019)

Northforty said:


> I have a Massey 492 that I have an 8' blower on, it stopped lifting today. The blower is heavy but I dont think beyond the three points capacity, 4k at the lift points. The blower might be 2k in weight but is probably 4-5' beyond the lift arms. It lifted it all winter last year and lifted while I pulled out of the garage today. I made a couple of passes and it wouldn't lift again. One side seemed lift slightly higher, maybe 3" off the ground. I removed the blower and the arms lifted all the way up, obviously no load. I've noticed recently though when I had a load on the 3pt with it lifted while idling the 3pt keeps correcting itself. I'm sure there was fluid leaking by a seal? Maybe the seal is blown out now? The loader seems to work properly. Experienced opinions appreciated.


Sounds like you need to do a filter and fluid change. If that doesn't help, start looking into a new belly pump. The Piston rings break and the Chambers get stuck. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

